# Fallujah - Dreamless - April 29th



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 10, 2016)

On Nuclear Blast records

Recorded at Sharkbite Studios by Zack Ohren (ANIMOSITY, SUFFOCATION, ALL SHALL PERISH, DECREPIT BIRTH), mixed and mastered by Mark Lewis
Line up should be unchanged.






Tracklist

01. Face Of Death
02. Adrenaline
03. The Void Alone
04. Abandon
05. Scar Queen
06. Dreamless
07. The Prodigal Son
08. Amber Gaze
09. Fidelio
10. Wind For Wings
11. Les Silences
12. Lacuna


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 10, 2016)

I am phvcking besides myself. All that's left after this is the new Decrepit Birth, and my year will be complete. \M/


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 10, 2016)

+1.
The Flesh Prevails was my AOTY from 2014, the outro to Sapphire still gets my blood pumping. These dudes have _never_ disappointed. 

So many amazing releases announced so far and it's only February...it's going to be a great year.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 10, 2016)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!


----------



## gunch (Feb 10, 2016)

Peter Mohrbacher did the art


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 10, 2016)

I'd definitely check this out. Didn't listen to The Flesh Prevails as much as I probably should have, but Nomadic was my jam.
Also, that album art is badass.


----------



## Blytheryn (Feb 10, 2016)

Never really checked these dudes out before today...listening to The Flesh Prevails and I'm pretty hooked. The artwork is bad ass!


----------



## lemeker (Feb 10, 2016)

I saw this the other day. I'm really excited for this. Fallujah is one of my favorite bands these days.


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 10, 2016)

I would really get into this band if it wasnt for the over the top polished production. Still waiting to hear this.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 10, 2016)

Sorry about your luck, but Zack Ohren did the last album as well, so the production will still be highly polished. On top of that, though, they're all just extremely proficient and fluent musicians. Even Scott's bedroom videos sound amazing.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 10, 2016)

lemeker said:


> I saw this the other day. I'm really excited for this. Fallujah is one of my favorite bands these days.



So you're officially a d!ck for not having shared the news with your fellow forum friends


----------



## Smoked Porter (Feb 10, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> I'd definitely check this out. Didn't listen to The Flesh Prevails as much as I probably should have, but Nomadic was my jam.
> Also, that album art is badass.



Same here. Every time I listen to The Flesh Prevails, I'm like "man this is sweet. I should listen to it more". Then I don't for another month or two.  I'm really looking forward to seeing how/if they evolve.


----------



## Tech Wrath (Feb 10, 2016)

O.O Can't wait, album art is beautiful as always. But like everyone said, the super clean production is kinda weird. Just not used to it.


----------



## Blasphemer (Feb 10, 2016)

That art, and the other piece posted by the same artist, are AMAZING


----------



## lemeker (Feb 10, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> So you're officially a d!ck for not having shared the news with your fellow forum friends




yeah....I should be dragged out back and dealt with severely!!!!

I just didn't have the time to post it....been a little busy as of late.


----------



## Mattykoda (Feb 10, 2016)

Pretty much my reaction


----------



## Thorerges (Feb 10, 2016)

MikeH said:


> Sorry about your luck, but Zack Ohren did the last album as well, so the production will still be highly polished. On top of that, though, they're all just extremely proficient and fluent musicians. Even Scott's bedroom videos sound amazing.



Absolutely they are, but so are Obscura/SOP/Psycroptic, I feel like Fallujah is a little over the top. They clearly have a large fanbase, so maybe its just me.


----------



## asher (Feb 10, 2016)

yesyesyesyesyesyesyes


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 10, 2016)

Stoked on it! I saw them a few years ago at Summer Slaughter in support of The Flesh Prevails and they were one of the best bands of the whole day


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Feb 10, 2016)

lookin' forward to this, don't listen to much metal anymore, but Fallujah are one of the bands I'll happily put on


----------



## isomorphic (Feb 11, 2016)

Fallujah has 5 releases and 4 logos, never seen that before


----------



## feraledge (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm a bit nervous about some talk they had about slowing down and increasing the spacey parts while downsizing the blasts. I love Flesh Prevails, but Sapphire stole the show. If there isn't at least one Sapphire on this, then it looses a lot of its appeal for me.


----------



## AdamMaz (Feb 11, 2016)

The only thing I've ever heard from them was _The Flesh Prevails_, which I remember really liking. Haven't listened to the whole album since the first time, but I do regularly go back to "Carved From Stone" exclusively.

As someone that has strayed away from metal over time; I'm excited for this album. Love the artwork, gorgeous.

The clean production is part of the charm for me. I like the combination of the Petrucci circa _Images & Words_ lead tone, with crisp/dry tech death drumming and the style of riffing.

Fallujah - is their earlier material worthwhile? Standouts??


----------



## bhakan (Feb 11, 2016)

AdamMaz said:


> The only thing I've ever heard from them was _The Flesh Prevails_, which I remember really liking. Haven't listened to the whole album since the first time, but I do regularly go back to "Carved From Stone" exclusively.
> 
> As someone that has strayed away from metal over time; I'm excited for this album. Love the artwork, gorgeous.
> 
> Fallujah - is their earlier material worthwhile? Standouts??


Their Nomadic EP is fantastic. I think I prefer it to The Flesh Prevails.


----------



## asher (Feb 11, 2016)

Yeah I'd go to Nomadic (fits right in with TFP) and then back to The Harvest Wombs, which I can't see you disliking even if it's a bit different. I haven't listened to anything before that though.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 12, 2016)

I don't think the production is so much over the top with a lot of these bands, as far as it being clean and pristine. It's the guitar gain. There are a lot of bands that roll back the gain for clarity, and boost mids, for the notes to jump out. It's been a trend in tech death. Bands want people to hear everything clearly and not have the "fuzz and buzz" or the scooped sound. _The Harvest Wombs_ had beautiful production with more gain heavy guitars than on _The Flesh Prevails_. I really enjoy both, but favor the guitar tone and production on the first record. Actually, I think they hit their best sound recording wise on the _Nomadic _EP. 

But you can see this throughout tech death, especially in older bands. Psycroptic, SOP, Gorod, Inanimate Existence, etc. have all gone with cleaner sounds. However, some bands don't dial it back as much and still sound brutally heavy. Severed Savior is (was) an example. Arkaik is another. And my favorite is Deeds of Flesh. They got very clean on _Of What's To Come_, going far away from the buzzing, scooped sound they've had for years. But on _Portals to Canaan_ they stayed clean but brought back some seriously heavy production, across the board. Woof, I love that record. 

I'd love to hear Fallujah get a little more raw with the guitars, and fall between _The Harvest Wombs_ and Anata's masterpiece _The Conductor's Departure_.

For the record, I doubt, seriously doubt the new Disgorge record will have squeaky clean, slick-dick production. NOPE. Tech slam needs to sound ugly. No surprises there.


----------



## asher (Feb 12, 2016)

Yup. That's probably the biggest difference between the two albums. On TFP, though, they at least use it to great effect, because they make fantastic use of the room that it opens in the mix for their melodies and the ambients. It ends up making TFP sound quite a bit fuller to my ears. It's also, accordingly (to me) a bit less riffy.

But man, they're all so good!

(Quick, this is the only tech band I listen to, someone else toss me some recommendations I'd like if I love them)


----------



## gunch (Feb 12, 2016)

AdamMaz said:


> The only thing I've ever heard from them was _The Flesh Prevails_, which I remember really liking. Haven't listened to the whole album since the first time, but I do regularly go back to "Carved From Stone" exclusively.
> 
> As someone that has strayed away from metal over time; I'm excited for this album. Love the artwork, gorgeous.
> 
> ...



The Harvest Wombs is like the cornerstone between their blackened deathcore roots and their weird, melodic, atmospheric, poppy sensibilities today 

If anything listen to Cerebral Hybridization, that song is awesome 

Their Leper Colony EP has a badass song called The Ancient Dialectic that has the honest-to-god most blood pumping bridge I've ever heard, you could hear their potential for beautiful riffs even back then.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 12, 2016)

asher said:


> Yup. That's probably the biggest difference between the two albums. On TFP, though, they at least use it to great effect, because they make fantastic use of the room that it opens in the mix for their melodies and the ambients. It ends up making TFP sound quite a bit fuller to my ears. It's also, accordingly (to me) a bit less riffy.
> 
> But man, they're all so good!
> 
> (Quick, this is the only tech band I listen to, someone else toss me some recommendations I'd like if I love them)



Obscura, Gorod, Allegaeon, Decrepit Birth and Beyond Creation are the first that comes to my mind that are not insanely aggressive without going into the brutal of Deeds Of Flesh or Spawn Of Possession.
But Fallujah are quite unique on their own.
You can try to give a listen to Darkane perhaps which are a bit less tech and a bit more thrashy and Strapping Young Lady-ish.


----------



## bloc (Feb 13, 2016)

Damn that artwork looks badass. I just hope loud ass production doesn't make the album unbearable to listen to like on their last album.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 13, 2016)

Am I the only one that loved the production on TFP?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 13, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Am I the only one that loved the production on TFP?



Nope^&#8734;


----------



## AdamMaz (Feb 13, 2016)

_The Nomadic EP_ is ridiculously good! The best way I can describe it is richly colorful (curious analogy?).


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 16, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Am I the only one that loved the production on TFP?


 
TFP had great production, IMO. I'm merely nit-picking preferences but they honestly have done no wrong.

Another great tech recommendation is River of Nihil. Their latest is quite a good jam.


----------



## Hvy (Feb 16, 2016)

First new Obscura, now this??? It's gonna be a good year!


----------



## Metaguitarist (Feb 17, 2016)

Personally I found The Flesh Prevails to be phonically exhausting. I ....ing love the way they write though, holy .... their melodies are cool. Its just that the whole album kind of runs together in a way that it starts to become less interesting toward the end. I am hoping for more greatness with this next album. I am optimistic because the band themselves said they learned their lesson from TFP's reception.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 17, 2016)

Metaguitarist said:


> Personally I found The Flesh Prevails to be phonically exhausting. I ....ing love the way they write though, holy .... their melodies are cool. Its just that the whole album kind of runs together in a way that it starts to become less interesting toward the end. I am hoping for more greatness with this next album. I am optimistic because the band themselves said they learned their lesson from TFP's reception.



How funny, I always felt the exact reverse. 

The first half of the album felt pretty samey to me, but the last half was phenomenal. Sapphire and Chemical Cave always blew me away. 

Side note, anyone else ever get a Final Fantasy vibe from Chemical Cave, or was that just me?


----------



## lemeker (Feb 18, 2016)

Sounds pretty good to my ears!!!!


----------



## Mattykoda (Feb 18, 2016)

Great now I have the first world problem of what pre-order to get


----------



## gunch (Feb 18, 2016)

funky ass solo + nomadic vibes = yass


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Really digging the vibe in this new song. I can't wait to hear some more!


----------



## JD27 (Feb 18, 2016)

asher said:


> (Quick, this is the only tech band I listen to, someone else toss me some recommendations I'd like if I love them)




Rivers of Nihil, Black Crown Initiate, Bloodshot Dawn and I dare say the last Job For a Cowboy album, "Sun Eater" are all good ones.


----------



## Cnev (Feb 18, 2016)

New song is what I was hoping for: A toning down of the overly reverb-driven guitars and more emphasis placed on pure guitar sounds. I absolutely love it. Lyrics cheesy as all get out, though.


----------



## feraledge (Feb 19, 2016)

My nervousness about this being the blast-free prog fest are abated. Stoked.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 19, 2016)

The Drinker Preorder is sweet, but pre-printed TABS?!?!?! Shredder Preorder it is!


----------



## drmosh (Feb 19, 2016)

Still not a fan of the mixes they like. The melody guitars are much too far forward in the mix. I always seem to be waiting for the brutal to smack me around but it never quite does.
I do like that the bass is more prominent though


----------



## Metaguitarist (Feb 19, 2016)

Well, this is definitely an improvement. I really love the high pitch screams toward the end. I wish there was less of the "brutal" low screaming though, it really gets repetitive for me. Oh well, as a prog-fan, I am starting to really like Fallujah.


----------



## HexaneLake (Feb 19, 2016)

The mix on the new album reminds me of The Harvest Wombs, which is probably my favorite Fallujah release. Can't wait for this!!


----------



## Taylor (Feb 19, 2016)

Definitely digging the return of the high pitched screams that made me fall in love with Nomadic.


----------



## AdamMaz (Feb 20, 2016)

LOVE the harsher vocals on the new track!

The section starting at 2:33 is gorgeous.


----------



## drmosh (Feb 20, 2016)

AdamMaz said:


> LOVE the harsher vocals on the new track!
> 
> The section starting at 2:33 is gorgeous.



alex is by far my favourite "new" generation vocalist


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 20, 2016)

Holy .... the guitars are loud as hell compared to everything else.


----------



## Rollandbeast (Feb 20, 2016)

asher said:


> Yup. That's probably the biggest difference between the two albums. On TFP, though, they at least use it to great effect, because they make fantastic use of the room that it opens in the mix for their melodies and the ambients. It ends up making TFP sound quite a bit fuller to my ears. It's also, accordingly (to me) a bit less riffy.
> 
> But man, they're all so good!
> 
> (Quick, this is the only tech band I listen to, someone else toss me some recommendations I'd like if I love them)



Beyond Creation , my fav tech band check out Omnipresent perception and Fundamental Process


----------



## drmosh (Feb 20, 2016)

Eptaceros said:


> Holy .... the guitars are loud as hell compared to everything else.



the melody guitars you mean?


----------



## MikeH (Mar 8, 2016)

The two "making of" videos.



So hyped.


----------



## Metaguitarist (Mar 9, 2016)

Sounds like a big step forward, very eager to hear this album.


----------



## feraledge (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes. I believe this will be awesome.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 15, 2016)

Really excited for this new album!


----------



## SD83 (Mar 18, 2016)

Weird mix for the playthrough...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ekrISzHG5A


----------



## extendedsolo (Mar 18, 2016)

One of the few newer bands that I really dig, and where it feels like it hasn't been done to death (no pun intended). Excited to see them with Black Dahlia Murder.


----------



## Mattykoda (Mar 18, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/nuclearblastrecords/fallujah-scar-queen/s-1CZgE
Soundcloud has the new song up


----------



## lemeker (Mar 18, 2016)

I am really digging these songs. I can't wait for this to be released.


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 18, 2016)

After having heard the second released song, I think I will go ahead with ordering the LP. Love how the drummer used his kick drum(s).


----------



## revivalmode (Mar 18, 2016)

Here is Scar Queen in the audio quality as it is intended because the mix was kinda different in the guitar playthrough.

Love this song a lot more than The Void Alone to be honest 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/nuclearblastrecords/fallujah-scar-queen/s-1CZgE[/SC]


----------



## Metaguitarist (Mar 24, 2016)

revivalmode said:


> Here is Scar Queen in the audio quality as it is intended because the mix was kinda different in the guitar playthrough.
> 
> Love this song a lot more than The Void Alone to be honest
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/nuclearblastrecords/fallujah-scar-queen/s-1CZgE[/SC]



I instantly replayed this. Crammed my head between my speakers (I know, I couldn't hear my sub this way but oh well), total ....ing bliss. I have never liked this style of vocals so much as on this one song.

Best thing that has helped this over their previous work is that the drumwork is finally more interesting. The variety in the drumming allows variety in the other instruments. Absolutely love this.


----------



## revivalmode (Mar 26, 2016)

I listened to Scar Queen like 3 days straight, already tired of the song but couldn't help myself because the song sounds so amazing haha.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 26, 2016)

Holy sh*t The Void Alone is great. Sounds like they're going back to the style of the Nomadic EP and that is awesome news for me.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 28, 2016)

On the guest list for the Grand Rapids date. Can't wait to share some craft brews with these guys!


----------



## Mattykoda (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 29, 2016)

BlackMastodon said:


> Holy sh*t The Void Alone is great. Sounds like they're going back to the style of the Nomadic EP and that is awesome news for me.


Gotta correct myself and say it was Scar Queen that sounds awesome. The Void Alone was... interesting.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm not sure if anyone else has seen Scott's new Kiesel, but something about it seems...off. I think it's that the body color doesn't match the fretboard/headstock and it just seems like it should. The body should be less green. Maybe I'm the only one, but I dunno.


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 30, 2016)

new song live (at 10 min in)


----------



## Mattykoda (Apr 9, 2016)

Playthrough for the void alone


----------



## feraledge (Apr 10, 2016)

I can't wait for this album, I listen to these new songs way too much.


----------



## feraledge (Apr 10, 2016)

One of my daughter's shares my excitement.


----------



## feraledge (Apr 10, 2016)

And I JUST realized that Fallujah played in Harrisburg tonight. 
Like 45 minutes from me.
With Black Dahlia Murder.


----------



## AdamMaz (Apr 11, 2016)

Man that sucks!

I just noticed the closest cities on their tour are midweek this week, would have heavily considered making the drive if it were on the weekend!


----------



## revivalmode (Apr 21, 2016)

When will pre-orders start shipping, tomorrow?


----------



## ArtHam (Apr 22, 2016)

I want this album NOW


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 22, 2016)

I have a chance to see Fallujah tonight, here in Jacksonville, FL. but I just saw the Generation Axe tour last Wednesday so I already got my "concert fix". I do want to see them live but then I saw that they are releasing a guitar tablature book for their new album on the 29th. I'll probably go with purchasing the tab book because at least I'll learn their music as opposed to just seeing them live. I'd like both but I can't have my cake and eat it too in this situation.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 22, 2016)

Dude, do yourself a favor and go see them live. They kill.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 22, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Dude, do yourself a favor and go see them live. They kill.



I wanted to. I really did and I'm regretting it now but I have to watch my money. If I didn't spend money on the Generation Axe concert and the pre-tickets for the 2016 Rockville concert in May, I would have gone to see Fallujah. It was bad timing and money. 

I will, however, spend the $40 on the Fallujah CD/guitar tablature book bundle that they'll release on the 29th. All is not lost!!!


----------



## JD27 (Apr 22, 2016)

I got shipping confirmation on my preorder!


----------



## AdamMaz (Apr 25, 2016)

Just saw that it leaked


----------



## no_dice (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm glad I checked this thread the other day, otherwise I would have missed them on Saturday night. I was hoping they would have some copies of the new album early to sell on tour, but they didn't. The new songs they played sound awesome. I can't until Friday to hear the whole thing!


----------



## revivalmode (Apr 25, 2016)

Fallujah - Abandon video clip


----------



## Mattykoda (Apr 25, 2016)

^Embedded for ya


----------



## AdamMaz (Apr 25, 2016)

Songwriting really took a step back on this album. Aside from the pre-release singles, the only distinctively memorable moments on the whole album were the opening riff to _Adrenaline_ and the two instrumental tracks at the end of the album


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 25, 2016)

Strongly disagree, heard a review copy a friend of mine got not too long ago and it's just as good as The Flesh Prevails. It doesn't reach back to Nomadic or The Harvest Wombs era of Fallujah, but it continues what TFP started.


----------



## AdamMaz (Apr 25, 2016)

Much better on the second listen. The 3 hours of sleep I got last night really caught up with me after work today, sounded like pure riff-salad on the first listen.

I hope in the future they further explore the delayed guitars/synth combination. _Fidelio_ and _Les Silences_ were easily my favorite tracks


----------



## anomynous (Apr 25, 2016)

The Mike Semesky guest appearance was a complete waste


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 26, 2016)

I cried, and not out of happyness 

I must say that I had sky high expectations...but the music doesn't even barely reach the bottom end of my expectations.


----------



## DLG (Apr 26, 2016)

I think it's their best yet, honestly.

Same general vibe as Flesh, clearer, bigger production, more variety to the songs, less blasting, more groovy riffs thrown in. I really like it.


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91 (Apr 26, 2016)

From the few singles they have released for this album, I am excited. I preordered about a month ago and can't wait to hear it in the next few days. Sounds like the production is way better than before.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Apr 27, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I cried, and not out of happyness
> 
> I must say that I had sky high expectations...but the music doesn't even barely reach the bottom end of my expectations.



Could you please elaborate. I ordered from Amazon so I'll get it on Friday. Still I'd like to know why you were so disappointed.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm pumped as hell for this album after hearing all of the songs they've released. The Void Alone and Abandon are killer imo, I love this style that they're going for. I won't even be mad if they have less blasty deathy songs because that's what THW and Nomadic are for. Fallujah is really covering all the ground they need to and that's great.

My only complaint about The Flesh Prevails was that I wanted more songs. Literally, just more. I liked the whole path they were taking what with Alone With You, Chemical Cave, The Flesh Prevails, etc. But I didn't want to sit down and just listen to those songs alone. The album was very "listen to it all the way through every time".

This feels like they're taking the musical concepts but applying them in a more song based structure, which is nice, because I would love more songs to listen to than ambient passages. Idk how the album sounds yet, I haven't heard it, but that's my prediction for it.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 27, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> I wanted to. I really did and I'm regretting it now but I have to watch my money. If I didn't spend money on the Generation Axe concert and the pre-tickets for the 2016 Rockville concert in May, I would have gone to see Fallujah. It was bad timing and money.
> 
> I will, however, spend the $40 on the Fallujah CD/guitar tablature book bundle that they'll release on the 29th. All is not lost!!!



Also getting this


----------



## gunch (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm just kind of bothered that they used the same chug pattern in every song


----------



## AdamMaz (Apr 27, 2016)

Its grown on me enough that I ordered the LP's upcoming second pressing. I'm glad they're still doing the blue colored discs, otherwise I would have really regretted not placing the order when I was originally debating it weeks ago.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 28, 2016)

The tab book bundle sold out while I was on vacation. I'm a sad panda.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 28, 2016)

I think I accidentally clicked some sh*tty Hatebreed video or something when I first looked up Scar Queen. This album sounds absolutely killer. Sounds like a step forward from The Flesh Prevails, which grew on me but was overall disappointing after the Nomadic EP. Colour me excited.


----------



## extendedsolo (Apr 28, 2016)

I will never understand how some of you can listen to an album once through and determine if you like it or not. Yeah, understandable if it's something like Kid Rock where it's obviously just not your style, but it usually takes me a good month for me to decide if I like an album.

Seriously so many albums I start liking 10 years after first hearing them.


----------



## JD27 (Apr 28, 2016)

This completely sucks... I wait all damn month for this to be released, I even preordered the shirt/cd combo. I open the mail today and I see my 2 shirts, but some cd from "Abnormality", I don't even know who that is! I want my damn copy of Dreamless! This sucks, I can't get jiggy with this...


----------



## DLG (Apr 28, 2016)

wtf


----------



## SD83 (Apr 28, 2016)

That sucks. One should be able to put the right CD into the right package... From what I've heard of the band and that record though, I don't know if I would mind to be honest.


----------



## AdamMaz (Apr 28, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> I will never understand how some of you can listen to an album once through and determine if you like it or not.


As a rather nihilistic person with little patience/time/energy, I value a strong emotional reaction as most important and its got to give me something right away. I've been trending towards poppier music lately, its that kind of mentality I guess.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Apr 28, 2016)

so the web said 28th, Amazon said 28th, still says 28th, but now it's coming out tomorrow instead?

last month i had a confirmed 26th date from 2 different sources, and only noticed this past weekend that it 'moved' to the 28th. ugh.


----------



## anomynous (Apr 28, 2016)

it was never going to be anything other than a friday, just like pretty much every other music release since last summer. It was Tuesday before that.


----------



## gunch (Apr 30, 2016)

Amber Gaze is smoooth, probably my top track, I'm a sucker for octave riffs I guess


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 30, 2016)

mikernaut said:


> The tab book bundle sold out while I was on vacation. I'm a sad panda.



They're back in stock again. 

https://www.indiemerchstore.com/item/38963


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 30, 2016)

New album definitely hasn't let me down!


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 30, 2016)

Yup. Rosal76, thanks, I did order it today


----------



## Mattykoda (May 1, 2016)

After my 3rd spin I'm really latching on to this album. I feel like it has the perfect blend between clean and heavy parts. Lots of textures but I feel the vocals could have been just a touch louder. Still happy with the album regardless


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 1, 2016)

Wow, I see what people mean when they said that they dialed the spaceyness up to 11 on this one. 
Not complaining, though. These guys are really, _reaallllly_ good at atmosphere. Doesn't really feel like a logical next step in terms of a full-length, though, feels more like a really long EP, does anyone else get that?

I dig it. Solid release.


----------



## extendedsolo (May 1, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Wow, I see what people mean when they said that they dialed the spaceyness up to 11 on this one.
> Not complaining, though. These guys are really, _reaallllly_ good at atmosphere. Doesn't really feel like a logical next step in terms of a full-length, though, feels more like a really long EP, does anyone else get that?
> 
> I dig it. Solid release.



This was my thought the first time through. Really a cohesive ALBUM where the sequence makes sense. 

This is definitely a grower album for me, similar to what all of their stuff has been for me.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 1, 2016)

Picked this up the other day and just got through my first listen. First impressions: I like it more than The Flesh Prevails, but I see what some people mean about the extended EP feel. I also liked Alone With You a lot more on Flesh Prevails than I do the instrumental interlude songs on this one. As of now, though, I'd say there's more memorable songs on this one than Flesh Prevails.


----------



## no_dice (May 2, 2016)

I like the album a lot. The only thing that bothers me about it is the overuse of this pattern that is 4 beats of double bass followed by a quick snare-kick. It's seriously in almost every song.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (May 2, 2016)

no_dice said:


> I like the album a lot. The only thing that bothers me about it is the overuse of this pattern that is 4 beats of double bass followed by a quick snare-kick. It's seriously in almost every song.



I think I know what you mean, but could you give me an example just so I make sure I'm thinking of the right thing? Like a timing in a song?

I'm loving this album. Was walking to class earlier listening to Fidelio for the first time and I nearly teared up.

The Prodigal Son and Abandon are my favs so far.


----------



## big_aug (May 2, 2016)

The vocals are pretty boring. I wish they'd just drop them or get someone who is more versatile. The vocals don't really do anything for them.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 3, 2016)

no_dice said:


> I like the album a lot. The only thing that bothers me about it is the overuse of this pattern that is 4 beats of double bass followed by a quick snare-kick. It's seriously in almost every song.



They are definitely a fan of that one, I remember hearing it all the time on TFP too


----------



## Fraz666 (May 3, 2016)

big_aug said:


> The vocals are pretty boring. I wish they'd just drop them or get someone who is more versatile. The vocals don't really do anything for them.


agree. it adds nothing to the music


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 3, 2016)

big_aug said:


> The vocals are pretty boring. I wish they'd just drop them or get someone who is more versatile. The vocals don't really do anything for them.



They're a bit more interesting than they were on Flesh Prevails. They sounded more or less the same for every song, except Alone with You.


----------



## revivalmode (May 4, 2016)

Who has the tab book already?


----------



## Xaios (May 4, 2016)

The title track makes me think "This is what Focus would sound like if Cynic recorded it today."

That's a good thing.


----------



## drmosh (May 4, 2016)

big_aug said:


> The vocals are pretty boring. I wish they'd just drop them or get someone who is more versatile. The vocals don't really do anything for them.



I think they're awesome, he's super powerful and a great live presence.


----------



## AdamMaz (May 4, 2016)

Xaios said:


> The title track makes me think "This is what Focus would sound like if Cynic recorded it today."


I also drew comparisons to Cynic


----------



## no_dice (May 4, 2016)

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> I think I know what you mean, but could you give me an example just so I make sure I'm thinking of the right thing? Like a timing in a song?



Scar Queen - 0:50
Abandon - 1:00

It's in more songs on the album, but I just scanned through those real quick before work.


----------



## big_aug (May 4, 2016)

drmosh said:


> I think they're awesome, he's super powerful and a great live presence.




There is basically zero variance. The vocals from any song could pretty much be used on any other song and you'd never know a difference.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 4, 2016)

Covered an oldie, hope you guys dig!


----------



## MattThePenguin (May 4, 2016)

Didn't like Fallujah before. Abandon changed that real fast.


----------



## anomynous (May 4, 2016)

If by great live presence you mean most generic presence then yes, Alex Hoffman is a great vocalist.


----------



## lemeker (May 5, 2016)

I like this album far more than TFP. I think the songs on this release are more structured than the last, which was something that kinda bothered me a bit. 

I see the point no_dice is trying to make, and just think its kinda their thing to set them apart. 

I like the disc alot so far. I am still digesting it, haven't had the chance to listen to it this week much, cuz im in the the hospital, but so far I'll give it a solid 7 outta 10


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 5, 2016)

Man I was pretty disappointed by this release, none of the songs have jumped out at my like their previous releases, I was hoping that the album would be FAR better considering how sick Scar Queen and The Void Alone are . The first half of the album is the best IMO but that second half is just..... Fidelio and Les Silences were completely un-necessary and added absolutely nothing to the album so they were promptly deleted and those cleans in The Wild Wind are complete trash and almost ruin the entire song for me. It also seems like they repeated the same chug pattern in every song which got really boring to listen to really fast. Its for sure not a bad album by any means but its definitely their weakest by far, I have now doubt everyone will be praising this album for how "groundbreaking" and "forward thinking" it is despite how untrue that is.


----------



## TheBloodstained (May 5, 2016)

I must admit that I've never been big on Fallujah. I listened to the Nomadic EP a bunch of times, but then forgot about them.
After seeing this thread I jumped on YouTube and found The Flesh Prevails and the released tracks from Dreamless, and I was pretty much blown away, so I've bought both those albums.

Not normally that into their style of music, but there's just something about them which I really enjoy


----------



## goherpsNderp (May 5, 2016)

love the album. feels like one of those rare occasions when a group kind of just makes a good solid album that doesn't try to blow anyone's mind or get too crazy or innovate just for the sake of innovation.

just sounds like a good meaty album that is recognizable as Fallujah. just what i was looking for considering i feel like TFP was only yesterday.


----------



## MattThePenguin (May 6, 2016)

The Flesh Prevails production bothers me to the point that it's hard to enjoy the music. There's so much going on all at once and it's so loud and compressed, just hard to really take in everything. I've not heard the rest of this album yet, but Abandon sounded a bit more open so I bought it. Should be here next week =)


----------



## revivalmode (May 8, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Covered an oldie, hope you guys dig!




An oldie but goldie, one of my favourite Fallujah solos, great job!

About the new album, the replay value is a lot less than The Flesh Prevails imo, which is a shame. They released the best songs before the actual album came out (Void Alone, Scar Queen and Abandon) which are the best songs on the album...


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 9, 2016)

revivalmode said:


> Who has the tab book already?



Moi 







Got it delivered just this morning. I ordered it (only tab book) like a week or so ago.


----------



## Mattykoda (May 10, 2016)

^ nice man! Mine shipped today so hopefully it will be here by the weekend.


----------



## Rosal76 (May 10, 2016)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Got it delivered just this morning. I ordered it (only tab book) like a week or so ago.



Sweet! Is their music hard to learn?


----------



## ThePIGI King (May 11, 2016)

Just got into these guys over the weekend. My thoughts on this album =


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 12, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> Sweet! Is their music hard to learn?



I haven't spent too much time with it yet, but I don't see anything impossible based on the youtube videos. 

A bit of a minor gripe though, I received 2 tab books this week, this one & Obscura's Akroasis and they are pretty similar, e.g. layout, font size, etc. There is something about them that is a bit underwhelming compared to say the tab books I used to buy from Amazon. They look like software printouts, not transcribed & annotated by a human. So, I'm not sure how faithful they'll be. Sign of the times I guess.


----------



## bloc (May 12, 2016)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I haven't spent too much time with it yet, but I don't see anything impossible based on the youtube videos.
> 
> A bit of a minor gripe though, I received 2 tab books this week, this one & Obscura's Akroasis and they are pretty similar, e.g. layout, font size, etc. There is something about them that is a bit underwhelming compared to say the tab books I used to buy from Amazon. They look like software printouts, not transcribed & annotated by a human. So, I'm not sure how faithful they'll be. Sign of the times I guess.



Yeah I've had the same experience with tab books I've bought recently. I am quite positive the band members input the music into Guitar Pro and simply print it off.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 12, 2016)

I mean they're tabs, so they get the job done right? 

Although I prefer GP tabs by a long mile and I'd rather use Guitar Pro than flip through a book to find the specific part of the song I'm learning.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 14, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I mean they're tabs, so they get the job done right?
> 
> Although I prefer GP tabs by a long mile and I'd rather use Guitar Pro than flip through a book to find the specific part of the song I'm learning.



As much as I agree with this, there's just something cool about holding an actual, physical book. 
Same reason people like buying discs instead of digital. Something about it is just...neat.


----------



## mikernaut (May 15, 2016)

Got the tab book also, it is kinda tricky to learn the tracks because it's somewhat dense and there's always 3-4 guitar parts going on with the drone-ish/dreamy sound.


----------



## Rosal76 (May 16, 2016)

mikernaut said:


> Got the tab book also,







mikernaut said:


> ... and there's always 3-4 guitar parts going on with the drone-ish/dreamy sound.



Is it safe to say that their music, when played by one guitarist, would not sound like how it sounds on the album because of the multitracked 3-4 guitar parts?


----------



## goherpsNderp (May 16, 2016)

so i uhhh.... looked through the tab book thoroughly, but just can't for the life of me find where it shows the tuning?

is it just plain jane standard 7 string tuning?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 16, 2016)

^yep, just B standard


----------



## JoeChugs (May 17, 2016)

I'm still listening to this record once daily, so good. Got the tab book and all, just need to set the 7620 up to standard and get going


----------



## revivalmode (May 18, 2016)

Who has the tab book and can send me screenshots from the Scar Queen solo? I ordered the tab book myself but have to wait until friday until I'm home to check it out


----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 16, 2016)

I had been checking for Fallujah tour dates regularily and only just barely noticed they are supporting Devin Townsend and BTBAM. Sneaky bastards.


----------



## Mattykoda (Jul 15, 2017)

Noooooooo! From FB:
"It is with a heavy heart that we announce the departure of our vocalist and friend, Alex Hofmann. A decade-long journey has just ended for one of our founding members, and now he begins a new path separate from our own. His dedication and creativity have been a vital part of FALLUJAH for the last ten years, but we respect his decision and support him wholeheartedly.

"The Dreamless touring cycle has been our longest and most challenging yet; taking us across the planet with bands we respect and admire while molding this band into a brotherhood. These experiences have brought us together and proven that this is what we are meant for. Alex’s departure will bring a new period of growth and we intend to come out of it with something groundbreaking for our fans.

"We will have a special guest taking over vocals for our festival run in Europe as well as our North American tour with DECAPITATED and THY ART IS MURDER. When we return to California, we will continue writing our new album and begin our search for a new vocalist. We invite all of our local friends and fans to join us in sending Alex off at Bay Area Death Fest; his last show, but a new beginning for us in FALLUJAH."

Hofmann adds:
"The reasons for my departure are both complicated and difficult to summarize; but one thing I know now is that in order to begin a new chapter in life, you must inevitably close the previous one.

"FALLUJAH is currently on a nonstop skyward trajectory and my departure will not compromise this in the slightest. I love my band mates to death and I will still be involved in a certain respect after my replacement is solidified. I have to also take the time to thank our manager and mentor EJ Johantgen, our A&R Monte Conner and everyone else at Nuclear Blast, Our agents JJ Cassiere and Marco Walzel, Karim at Indiemerch and Florian at Impericon, as well as all the others who've ever worked with me behind the scenes keeping this band going.

"Thank you to our fans for 10 years of wild nights, stage dives, bloody noses, circle pits and hangovers. To my friends in the touring world, I'm not going anywhere, you will all see me around still. My last show with the band will be Bay Area Death Fest in San Francisco, and I cannot think of a better way to go out!"


----------



## iliketofish (Jul 15, 2017)

Mattykoda said:


> Noooooooo! From FB:
> "It is with a heavy heart that we announce the departure of our vocalist and friend, Alex Hofmann. A decade-long journey has just ended for one of our founding members, and now he begins a new path separate from our own. His dedication and creativity have been a vital part of FALLUJAH for the last ten years, but we respect his decision and support him wholeheartedly.
> 
> "The Dreamless touring cycle has been our longest and most challenging yet; taking us across the planet with bands we respect and admire while molding this band into a brotherhood. These experiences have brought us together and proven that this is what we are meant for. Alex’s departure will bring a new period of growth and we intend to come out of it with something groundbreaking for our fans.
> ...


Fuck man, sucks I really liked Alex


----------



## gunch (Jul 15, 2017)

Unpopular Opinion Time: He was the weakest link and this is good news


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 15, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> Unpopular Opinion Time: He was the weakest link and this is good news


I have nothing against him or his vocal work, and I 100% agree with this opinion. A vocalist with more range could take their sound to a whole other level.


----------



## iamaom (Jul 15, 2017)

Mattykoda said:


> "FALLUJAH is currently on a nonstop skyward trajectory and my departure will not compromise this in the slightest.


Is he a singer leaving a death metal band or a CEO stepping down from a fortune 500 company?

Here's hoping they go for clean vocals, maybe not 100% but 30-50% would be nice.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 15, 2017)

I loved his vocals on the Nomadic EP, because I feel like he explored his range a bit more. Though, I do agree that a new vocalist could probably help them.


----------



## anomynous (Jul 16, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> Unpopular Opinion Time: He was the weakest link and this is good news


Bingo. His stage banter/persona was always super cringy to me too


----------



## gunch (Jul 16, 2017)

MikeH said:


> I loved his vocals on the Nomadic EP, because I feel like he explored his range a bit more. Though, I do agree that a new vocalist could probably help them.



True. His highs (In Venom upon the Blade) were fairly good 

His normal growl is  All throat and no chest


----------



## Mad-Max (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm honestly in agreement that Alex was the weakest link.

He was good for what he was and all, but I found his vocals to be quite monotone in comparison to the very adventurous guitar work and and musicality of the band. I always felt like a vocalist with more range, and ability to actually say the words without it basically just sounding like growls the majority of the time, would really propel the band to much greater heights. 

That being said, The Flesh Prevails is a fantastic record. I know people bitch about the mastering and how it was brick-walled to no end, but you have to admit that it's a genius record and the music is phenomenal. Dreamless had far better production, but I think it fell short when it came to songwriting and quality of material. Even though The Void Alone, Amber Gaze, and Lacuna are absolutely fantastic tracks. 

Hopefully whoever their new vocalist is comes in with the same amount of impact that say Bruce Dickinson had on Iron Maiden to where once he joined, the band was given a breathe of fresh air and really brought them to a whole new level.


----------



## anomynous (Aug 20, 2017)

Anybody seen the videos of them with Monte Barnard on vocals?


Please don't be permanent.


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 21, 2017)

There was like no range in that  till maybe the very end.ugh


----------



## squids (Aug 23, 2017)

mikernaut said:


> There was like no range in that  till maybe the very end.ugh


to be fair though, alex is not exactly known for his range either....


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 24, 2017)

squids said:


> to be fair though, alex is not exactly known for his range either....


The last 2 full lengths he didn't have much, though Dreamless had more than TFP. I missed his vocal style from Nomadic during those albums. Haven't had a chance to check out this new replacement.


----------

